# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  clen cycle 1 week in before and afters

## jpeso

I'm following PB's cycle today is the 7th day pics take before and after. I overlayed the pictures in photoshop and slowly removed the top layer(week old pic) which makes for a pretty cool transformation video at 24 seconds its final then does the morph over again. might wanna maximize the video to see whats actually going on. Its a little premature to post pictures but i am pleased with my hard work so far.

5'9 195 before 187 as of last night.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMRlkFFDGJE


more to come

----------


## perfectbeast2001

def see some fat loss occuring there. pretty good for 1 week in mate keep it up

----------


## jairo

looking good what kind of cycle are u taking clen with what what r u taking in so that u dont fall in catabolic

----------


## smokeyd

dif see loss around mid section, good work!!!

----------


## BIG PAPI 08

nice man. cool way to show how the weight is coming off too. its very creative.

----------


## PFM

what mcg are you at? nice work btw

----------


## jpeso

got up as high as 130mcgs but i seem to feel it working alot more with a smaller dose around 100 or 110 but every few days ill go 120, just finished the last of my 4 exams this week, so not much on cardio lately but still eating good, this week is spring break so ill have plenty of time to put in at the gym

----------


## jpeso

oh and for some of the guys with really impresive before and afters pm me some pics and i can upload the same kind of videos for you

----------


## SpartanStrength

so how exactly are u running it? 2 on 2 off?.. 100 mcg per day everyday? Mine should be arriving soon I planned on going 6 weeks strait at 120 with bendryl on the 3rd week for a receptor refresh.

----------


## jpeso

exactly like the clen log says with the benedryl, once i pyramided up i stayed at 100-120mcgs benedryl every night of the 3rd week..
no AAS cycle being run with it.. only 19 years old and im kind of determining whether or not I'm catabolic by strength, and i have yet to lose any strength in my lifts yet.

----------


## SpartanStrength

So basically you spent a few days pyramiding up to 100 mcg, and have been using that dose everyday since?.. Do you take your dose all at once or throughout the day? How much benydryl do you take on the third week. I just got my clen today and Im gunna start tomm. you look like your very successful with it, which is why i'm asking how your doing it exactly.

----------


## jpeso

Yea I pyramided up starting at 40mcgs till 100, about 20 mcgs ever 2 days or so i take 2 tabs of benedryl every night (50mgs of Diphenhydramine, any off brand with this chemical in this amount will work, i got 400 tabs for 2 or 3 dollars) before bed the 3rd week. I have liquid clen from that company thats 1000mcgs/ml and I take it first thing in the morning on an empty stomach with alot of water, try to get some cardio in then eat after. my recommendation is to start off slow, everyone reacts different to it, and I am by no means a guru I recommend beasts clen faq http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=269240 
he has far more experience and knowledge than me.  :Smilie:  good luck

----------


## SpartanStrength

wow bro, 2nd day on and i used 60mcg.. man it sure is kickin.. my irritability is through the roof (which sucks), I'm getting cramps all over, and my hands were jittering during a test today... ALL negative sides, but sides usually help u know something is working i guess..

----------


## SayIWont21

hey bro wur can i find PB's cycle at cause i too am about to start this cycle, just need an idea on how about takin it

----------


## jpeso

... its linked in my last post

----------


## powerclean or gohome

anymore after pics? like to see some results after a longer amount of time on clen

----------

